# How do you all resticker your cubes?



## kdicem (Apr 28, 2011)

I am getting Cubesmith stickers and do not want mess up my cube.

Thanks.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 28, 2011)

I have done all mine by hand slowly with a steady hand, rather than transfer sheet, because the sticker gaps might not be right for a certain cube with CS stickers.

I do, however, use Lubix' recommendations to the letter on removing bubbles etc ...


----------



## Drake (Apr 28, 2011)

I put them 1 by 1, and make sure that they are placed "perfectly", and after my cube look really nice.


----------



## kdicem (Apr 28, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I have done all mine by hand slowly with a steady hand, rather than transfer sheet, because the sticker gaps might not be right for a certain cube with CS stickers.
> 
> I do, however, use Lubix' recommendations to the letter on removing bubbles etc ...



So you take the stickers and place them one by one?
Does it turn out okay?


----------



## Selkie (Apr 29, 2011)

I do indeed. If I was stickering a cube with stock stickers then the sticker spacing on the backing sheet is designed for that cube so use of the transfer sheet would be better, e.g. DiY DaYan GuHong with the stickers it came with but if you are using CS stickers (I use CubeSmith for all my cubes) then you cannot be guaranteed of the spacing. 

I do not see any misalignment of my stickering at all but I do go very slowly. I start with corners (easiest to centre imo), then edges (aligned with corner stickers already placed), then centre for each side. I will just place an edge of the sticker and if not happy with the alignment I will relift and do it again. It isn't uncommon for me to not be happy until say the 5th or 6th 'try' for a sticker.

Others may have far more optimised ways of doing it but it works for me and looks good


----------



## kdicem (Apr 29, 2011)

Alright I'll try out your technique.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Vinny (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah I do them 1 by 1 also. It's not bad for a 3x3, but thank god I haven't had to resticker my 7x7 yet.


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 29, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Yeah I do them 1 by 1 also. It's not bad for a 3x3, but thank god I haven't had to resticker my 7x7 yet.


 Stickering a teraminx is a pain in the ass XD.

I'm just curious, does anyone use goo-gone anymore to get rid of the sticky residue after you take off a sticker?


----------



## RaresB (Apr 29, 2011)

I also do them 1x1 paying limited attention to quality, only trying to get them on. To be honest i frankly dont really care about the quality of my stickers as long as they dont affect my cubing ability and don;t look like a total wreck


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 29, 2011)

For Cubesmoth stickers, I use transfer tape to put the stickers on one-by-one.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 29, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Stickering a teraminx is a pain in the ass XD.
> 
> I'm just curious, does anyone use goo-gone anymore to get rid of the sticky residue after you take off a sticker?



Yup I do use goo gone for residue if I resticker. The stuff is awesome.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 29, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Stickering a teraminx is a pain in the ass XD.
> 
> I'm just curious, does anyone use goo-gone anymore to get rid of the sticky residue after you take off a sticker?


 
I looked for some but couldn't find any, so I used rubbing alcohol. Works pretty well as long as there isn't a lot of adhesive left. I wasn't really thinking and peeled the stickers on my 6x6 off just with my fingers and it left ALL of the adhesive on the cube. It seems like such a chore to clean it off so I'm not sure if I'll ever get around to stickering it lol


----------



## F15HB41T (Apr 29, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Stickering a teraminx is a pain in the ass XD.
> 
> I'm just curious, does anyone use goo-gone anymore to get rid of the sticky residue after you take off a sticker?


 
Yeah, I do. It works really well!


----------



## Edward (Apr 29, 2011)

Most of time by hand, though I like using the transfer tape. I'd use it more if I wasn't so bad at it.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 29, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Stickering a teraminx is a pain in the ass XD.
> 
> I'm just curious, does anyone use goo-gone anymore to get rid of the sticky residue after you take off a sticker?


 
Instead of Goo Gone, most of the time, when I take the stickers off, I sort of put the sticker back on and take it off and it slowly takes the residue with it...

But for some cubes where the stickers are really bad and don't do that, I wash them because Goo Gone messed up the cube.


----------



## asportking (Apr 29, 2011)

This isn't really about REstickering, but when I was taking the stickers off of one of my 3x3s, I found that peeling them off with my fingers actually leaves barely any residue, but when I try to take them off with one of those plastic sticker removal things, it left a ton more on. I don't know if I just had some weird stickers or anything, but that's what I found.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 30, 2011)

Use Cubesmith's Plastic Scrape-Rite to get them off, then use application tape that usually comes with the cube. (Or just the GuHong)
If it doesn't come with application tape, then I get a sticker off, put it on a knife, level it, and push it down.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 30, 2011)

I peel the old stickers off and stick new ones on.

srs: 1 by 1. even for teraminx.


----------



## luke1984 (Apr 30, 2011)

I peel up the corner of each sticker with a guitar pick, and then remove them by hand. If there is any residue left I either use the sticker to remove it, or I use terpentine. Works great, but stinks up the whole room.

And I use a dull knife to place each sticker, one by one. Haven't had much luck with application tape.


----------



## professoralpha7 (May 2, 2011)

i peel the sticker of the sheet, put it on an xacto knife, and carefully center it on the cube.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 2, 2011)

asportking said:


> This isn't really about REstickering, but when I was taking the stickers off of one of my 3x3s, I found that peeling them off with my fingers actually leaves barely any residue, but when I try to take them off with one of those plastic sticker removal things, it left a ton more on. I don't know if I just had some weird stickers or anything, but that's what I found.


 
It depends on the sticker. In the FII stickers, it woks a lot better to peel them, but on my LanLan 2x2 stickers it worked better with the "plastic sticker removal thing".


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 2, 2011)

I peel.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 2, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> I peel.



i dont berieve


----------



## iseldoff (Oct 2, 2011)

professoralpha7 said:


> i peel the sticker of the sheet, put it on an xacto knife, and carefully center it on the cube.


 This is exactly what I do too.for some reason using the xacto knife makes the stickers much easier to center on the cubie.but before that I use the plastic razor to get a little less then half the sticker up. Just enough to get a good grip on it with my fingers because when you peel the, off with your fingers you get less sticker residue.

Also I have a question I have like the perfect amount of lubix in my zhanchi I was wondering if I use goo gone would that mess up the lubix if some gets inside the cube. Which probably wouldn't happen but I wanna know just incase.


----------



## aaronb (Oct 3, 2011)

iseldoff said:


> Also I have a question I have like the perfect amount of lubix in my zhanchi I was wondering if I use goo gone would that mess up the lubix if some gets inside the cube. Which probably wouldn't happen but I wanna know just incase.


 
When I replaced the stickers on my Guhong, I must've gotten Goo Gone in the cube, because I didn't take to cube apart, but the cube felt different, stiffer. After a good cleaning and re-lubing, it was good as new. But if you don't want to mess up the "perfect" amount of Lubix you have, I would suggest wiping off each cubie individually and carefully. When I messed up my Guhong with the Goo Gone I just sprayed it over the whole cube. (Definitely not my brightest idea )


----------



## Eleredo (Oct 6, 2011)

I just put them on one by one. 



HelpCube said:


> Stickering a teraminx is a pain in the ass XD.
> 
> I'm just curious, does anyone use goo-gone anymore to get rid of the sticky residue after you take off a sticker?



I've never used something like Goo-Gone before. I think products like that are unnecessary. I just scrub the pieces with a damp scourer, dry them with a towel, reassemble the cube and sticker away!


----------



## Vinny (Oct 6, 2011)

I put them on one by one, too. Unfortunately, I'll be doing that to my 6x6 when it comes in along with my CubeSmith stickers...


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Oct 7, 2011)

I like to put my stickers on one-by-one, with a nice razor blade/utility knife, or if you have one, those craft/hobby knives (the real X-Acto knives). I take stickers off the little sheet very gently, apply a corner to my razor blade, and then put the opposing corner down first on a cube, then I just smooth it out and I center it as much as possible.

This is the results of living as a perfectionist. Sigh.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Oct 7, 2011)

I've used Goo-Gone, but it's a pain in the butt to completely get it off, so I try to just scrape away the residue left by the stickers,wth a knife or something.


----------

